# Help! Got 4G but No 3G



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

My brother in law just got a Bionic 16GB last weekend. I set it up for him, ran the stock 902 OTA from verizon, then rooted his phone. I have not installed any root apps (other than super user of course). The problem is, his phone has picked up 3G maybe once or twice since he got it. He brought the phone to my place today, and I toggled his 4G back on for him (he doesn't have 4G where he lives but I do at my place) and power cycled it, because it wasn't getting any data at all. After the power cycle, 4G came in fine for the entire time he was here. After he left the 4G service area he is back to having no data. He has bars, but can't get on the web. I get signal on my bionic at his house (3G).
Sooo.... My question is. Do you think that the *#*#4636#*#* menu holds the answer to my problem. If so, what options should I try? If this doesn't work I am thinking of getting his phone on a custom rom, or just going back to 893 stock and starting over. I hope the secret menu holds the answers, as he lives kinda far away.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Try going to settings and then to network settings and setting the phone to CDMA only. I think it'd under network type or something of that nature I haven't seen the gingerbread settings in awhile.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I did that, if set to CDMA only, he gets no signal CDMA/LTE he gets 4g only. But he has no 4g in his area. Thanks though.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Dr pullingthe similar card out and letting it boot without a sim card in. Then power it down and reinsert the sim card.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Will do, I will check back to let you know what happens. Thanks. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Worked like a charm! Thanks









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

